

Etcher: Kickstarter campaign to turn your iPad into an Etch-a-Sketch - nextstep
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ari-krupnik/etcher-etch-a-sketch-for-ipad

======
andymoe
Congrats to Ari and the team! You are Awesome!

